# UBER ISSUED DRIVER NON ABN SUPPLIED INVOICE



## Hugh G

Now we know rider's full name and they know ours !

Major Potential Security/Privacy Issue !










This just appeared overnight. As per usual UBER did not notify drivers.

Don't p*ss of any riders because they now know your full name and may hunt you down !

As an employer - and the ATO - I would not accept this:

It does not show the time and Pick-up, Drop-off locations. Great for scammer employees to get an UBER home from the pub and bill it as a business expense
It does not show ANY ABN number
It does not show the GST component OR "GST INCLUSIVE"
Tax invoices must include at least seven pieces of information

that the document is intended to be a tax invoice
the seller's identity
the seller's Australian business number (ABN)
the date the invoice was issued
a brief description of the items sold, including the quantity (if applicable) and the pric*e*
the GST amount (if any) payable - this can be shown separately or, if the GST amount is exactly one-eleventh of the total price, as a statement such as 'Total price includes GST'
the extent to which each sale on the invoice is a taxable sale (that is, the extent to which each sale includes GST)
FROM THE TAX DEPT - REF: https://www.ato.gov.au/Business/GST/Issuing-tax-invoices/


----------



## andyxc

If you register a business name and provide the ABN and business name to Uber. Your full name will no longer appear. The format will also change to say Tax Invoice and clearly explain the GST components. 

There is no requirement for the tax invoice to show pick and and dest. Transportation service with the date is sufficient. However, I think the request time should be included.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Hugh G said:


> This just appeared overnight. As per usual UBER did not notify drivers.


Just appeared where? Under your pillow? Tooth fairy? 
Where do I find that?


----------



## Hugh G

Who is John Galt? said:


> Just appeared where? Under your pillow? Tooth fairy?
> Where do I find that?


Sorry should have more explicit

UBER PARTNER EARNINGS ----> INVOICES

https://partners.uber.com/p3/tax-compliance/trip-invoices

There a 4kb PDF for every trip

FORMAT/KEY appears to be AAAAAAAA-NN-YYYY-NNNNNN

Where NNNNNN is ascending seq 000001,000002 etc


----------



## Where to Mister?

The rider has a contract of service with the driver. Uber acts as a booking service and manages payments on behalf of the driver (this is in the partner contract terms & conditions).
As the provider, the driver is required to provide the rider with a tax invoice on request. If the driver has not provided their ABN to Uber, they can not issue a tax invoice on behalf of the driver. All they can do is issue the (non-tax) invoice as shown.
As andyxc says, register a business name and use that.


----------



## Hugh G

Scenario 1: Picked up a nice single lady at the airport and drove her to her hotel. Checked her invoice and now have her full name. Googled her name and all Social Media details - not sure whether to stalk her at her hotel or stalk her when she gets home. Called her home phone and no answer, maybe I'll go and rob her place because her Facebook says she's away for 4 days

Scenario 2. Drunken pax starts getting obnoxious because his football team lost. He and his mates are screaming at each other - then they start a farting competion. I asked them to tone it down, they tell me to fu**ing shut-up and drive. I do a U-Turn, cancel the ride and tell them to leave my vehicle. Eventually they do but say "we'll get you ya bas*ard" . They check their invoice,get my full name and turn up at 3am to "get me"

Both of these scenarios are now possible.

Before UBER disclosed the PAX name and the Driver's name they were highly improbable

And you're OK with that, are you ?


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Hugh G said:


> Sorry should have more explicit


Thank you 

.


Hugh G said:


> Scenario 1: Picked up a nice single lady at the airport and drove her to her hotel. Checked her invoice and now have her full name. Googled her name and all Social Media details - not sure whether to stalk her at her hotel or stalk her when she gets home. Called her home phone and no answer, maybe I'll go and rob her place because her Facebook says she's away for 4 days


Jeez Hugh, I'm not sure who you are getting advice from, but I would tone it down a little.
There may be one in five hundred who 'get off' on this stalking sort of approach, but I think the majority will just find it downright creepy.
Look, I am open to all sorts of new approaches, but surely this is going to end in tears.

I may have been 'out of the saddle' for a while, and I am certainly no expert in this field, but perhaps next time you feel this situation may arise, please pass on my number so that I can assist her with any comfort in her time of need.

.


----------



## Instyle

For the first 1-2 years, drivers received passengers full name, and direct mobile number. It _shouldn't_ be an anonymous service.

Most taxi drivers display their full name?


----------



## Hugh G

Instyle said:


> Most taxi drivers display their full name?


I thought in QLD drivers only displayed a card showing their picture and a number.

Will check with some cabbie mates

In the big smoke the chances of getting the same driver is a lot less than a regional area, which also seems to have a higher percentage of ferals. I avoid pickups in certain areas and streets due to bad experiences with habitually drunk riders, the last thing I want is for them to come around to my abode seeking revenge because I would let them put 3 sand covered surfboards inside my clean car!


----------



## Instyle

Hugh G said:


> I thought in QLD drivers only displayed a card showing their picture and a number.


Your right actually, just picture and authority number. I would have thought a name, but nope!

It's not so much of a problem, if he details are equally shared at time of the transaction but fact the information is easily filed and stored for recall at any point in time is concerning. NYE Surge = Assault from someone unable to pay their rent.


----------



## Hugh G

In the last 2 hours up here a fellow Uber driver mistakenly picked up girl and and her drunken mates, was waiting to go to the bottle shop at opening, was drinking in the car and the driver felt threatened. 4 to 1 is not good odds when trying to talk logic to a bunch of drunks, they repeatedly changed their destination and eventually got out. If it had ended badly these yoboes could get the drivers name then go to his address as he lives just a few km from them.


----------



## Where to Mister?

Hugh G said:


> If it had ended badly these yoboes could get the drivers name then go to his address as he lives just a few km from them.


And find themselves in a world of trouble with the police.
People just don't go out of their way to take revenge for a slight, especially when their details are known.


----------



## Hugh G

Where to Mister? said:


> And find themselves in a world of trouble with the police.
> People just don't go out of their way to take revenge for a slight, especially when their details are known.


People's "fear" of the police and/or the Justice System varies on their socio-economic status, the company they keep, and in some cases, their criminal record.

Your quote would be for law abiding citizens like, I presume, yourself. Years ago people has respect for the law, those days are long gone !

Any yobo can get right into a policemans face and call him, and the policemans mother, every obscenity they want (while even being recorded) - the police will only charge them if it gets physical.

Where we drive it's like the old west, many of our passengers are on a first name basis with the local magistrate. The nearest police can be 40km away, the local low-lifes know this and act according.

I worked in a bar years ago and got to know a few locals, one of them was known to be a bit of a trouble maker and frequently in brawls. He disappeared and I presumed returned to the country town he was from, months later he turned up and I hardly recognised him, he was buffed and fit and healthy looking. When asked where he'd been he laughed - The Big House.

He said he had no where to live and robbed a local store and went back to jail. While he was there he got all his medical done, a new set of teeth/dentures, a haircut and as he laugingly said "Best place to spend winter, 3 hot meals a day, a good gym and a roof over your head" !

These days he would be an Uber customer, he couldn't give a sh*t if his details are known.

The only people I know who would fear "being in world of trouble with the police" are law abiding and/or naive.


----------



## Where to Mister?

Pay ASIC $35 to register a business name and put that on your invoice settings.

So, the TAX Invoice would read:

Invoice issued by Uber* on behalf of:

Hugh's Rideshare Rides
Australian Business Number (ABN): 12345678901


----------



## NZShaker

All ive done is remove my last name in my profile area so only shows invoice issued on behalf of ANT 

Hugh i think u need to find a new hobby...

Ur like a Fisherman that goes to the same spot and never catches anything always complains about it all over the place but never leaves that same spot.


----------



## Hugh G

NZShaker said:


> All ive done is remove my last name in my profile area so only shows invoice issued on behalf of ANT
> 
> Hugh i think u need to find a new hobby...
> 
> Ur like a Fisherman that goes to the same spot and never catches anything always complains about it all over the place but never leaves that same spot.


You must be using the KIWI version of the APP.

I can't change/remove my last name, or firstname, in my profile - either on my Andriod Phone or the Driver's Platform on the PC.

Please share with the class how, and where, you achieved this

Last time I asked the Ubernauts to add a nickname to my profile it took days.

PS I'd rather stay home and stick hot pins in my eyes than go fishing


----------



## NZShaker

Hugh G said:


> You must be using the KIWI version of the APP.
> 
> I can't change/remove my last name, or firstname, in my profile - either on my Andriod Phone or the Driver's Platform on the PC.
> 
> Please share with the class how, and where, you achieved this
> 
> Last time I asked the Ubernauts to add a nickname to my profile it took days.
> 
> PS I'd rather stay home and stick hot pins in my eyes than go fishing


Ok in Invoice settings your name is there....just make urs Hugh easy peasy done and dusted.


----------



## Hugh G

SCREEN SHOT PLEASE

Here's mine and there's no name field to alter

I have NOT supplied UBER my ABN, did you ? If so maybe you have the option.


----------



## NZShaker

Well Hugh life is full of choices.

You have not supplied a ABN and well maybe that choice has meant you you have lost a few other choices

I supplied my ABM and my invoices only have my First name as thats all I put in the company/legal name area of the above.


----------



## Hugh G

OK, Thanks.

My whole apprehension about this whole ABN/INVOICE scenario was that at no time could UBER supply drivers with an answer to what was actually on the Tax invoice they were going to produce for those who supply ABN numbers - much less this "INVOICE" they produce for those drivers who chose not to supply their ABN to UBER.

This pseudo invoice UBER produce for those drivers who did not supply UBER with their ABN is a farce and apart from showing the drivers name would not be acceptable by the ATO as a valid business TAX INVOICE as it does not comply with the legislative requirements, as an employer I would not accept this pseudo invoice UBER produc.

For two months now this invoice topic has been discussed and apparently some of the chosen-ones were asked for their input, but UBER did not tell drivers what the eventual outcome will be:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/pax-tax-invoices.191488
https://uberpeople.net/threads/new-rider-gst-invoices.174945


----------

